# Ron Sexsmith



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I just caught Ron Sexsmith at U of A last night. Man, what a show!

This guy is such a talented songwriter. Great melodies, harmonies, chord progressions . . . I just sat there thinking "how can someone this good only be this big"? I'm sure he will never have MASS appeal, but he is now about 7 albums deep and writing stronger material than ever.

His guitar player has a wicked metalic leslie type pedal; if you know the music you know the sound I am talking about. I couldn't see his pedals, but wonder what it is . . .

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Jordan,

Did you go last night?

I actually noticed that Sexsmith was playing a bunch of solos and leads last night. He hasn't really done that before when I have seen him.

As for the solo acoustic thing . . . yeah, it's cool when he does that live but I think he does a pretty good job of it on disc too :tongue: 

I've seen him live 3 times and last night his voice was the best I've heard it.
TG




jroberts said:


> It doesn't come across on his albums so much, but if you ever get to see Ron playing solo - just him and his guitar, he's really a hell of a player as well. And one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, thx for the headsup, I have heard about this guy before...will check out his tour dates for toronto

cheers


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

I just heard him do one song on CBC's "Go" it was great him and guitar and all the melodic work on the album was him on his guitar! nothing missing. Wish I could catch a show.


----------

